# Best of IAP Contest - Winners Announced!



## Scott (Oct 25, 2011)

Best of IAP Contest – The Winners

These are the results of the Best of IAP Contest.  Please be aware that I gave the judges instructions to only award a prize if they felt the pen was worthy of being considered top in it’s class.  Consequently one category had only one prize awarded, and another had only two.  In addition, one class had a fourth prize awarded, which I hadn’t anticipated, but the pen was felt worthy of a prize.

Winners in the Casting Category:
1st place – John Underhill (JohnU) for a feather casting.
2nd place – Eric Beuker (Buzzzz4)  for a brown casting.
3rd place – Marla Mills (Crickett) for a paper casting.
4th place – David N Miller (Mudpuppie) for a coal casting.

Winner in the Segmenting Category:
1st place – Bruce Robbins (Brobbins629)

Winners in the Kitless Category:
1st place – Bruce Robbins (Brobbins629)
2nd place – Justin Short (Timebandit)

Winners in the Open Class:
1st place – Michael Redburn (Mredburn) for a casein/silver/opal pen.
2nd place – Justin Short (Timebandit) for a Dark Toffee pen.
3rd place – Justin Short (Timebandit) for a cebloplast pen.

And the Winner for Best of Show is:  Michael Redburn (Mredburn) for a casein/silver/opal pen.

Prizes
Each 1st place winner will receive a $100 US cash prize
Each 2nd place winner will receive a $50 US cash prize.
Each 3rd and 4th place winner will receive a $25 US cash prize.

The 1st place winner in each category will receive a one year subscription to Woodturning Design Magazine, the sponsor of this contest.

The Overall Winner for Best of Show, will also receive an article published in Woodturning Design Magazine about their pen.

I will stop in later and be able to fill in some of the details.  I anticipate getting your pens back to you in about two weeks as they are still being photographed.  If the winners have pictures of their pens, I encourage them to post them here so all can see.

Thank you all for participating!

Scott.


----------



## TomW (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners. I stand in awe!

Tom


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!  Is there a link to see the pens?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## glycerine (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations everyone!!!!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners! 
From the pens we have seen so far it must have been a difficult decision!
I would also like to congratulate everyone that entered that contest but didn't place. In my eyes they are all winners!


----------



## el_d (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats guys .......

Well deserved.


----------



## Akula (Oct 25, 2011)

No pics didn't happen 

Congrats to the winners


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely an "All-Star" lineup!  Great job to all the winners!


----------



## avbill (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there a place where we can see the winning pens?


----------



## boxerman (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to everyone. Hope to see the pens of the winners.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all! Nice work, everyone!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners! Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all.  Sorry but no pictures of mine yet - forgot to take them before sending in.  Hopefully the magazine will send us some as photos are not my strong suit. If not, I will try to post when I get them back.

Scott - any chance of us getting copies of the magazine photos?


----------



## watchman7 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to everyone who entered. Would love to see the pics.


----------



## Toni (Oct 25, 2011)

congratulations Everyone!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2011)

My congratulations to all my winning competitors. Too little, too late for me this year. But, I'll be better prepairednext time.


----------



## David M (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to the winners and all that entered . Very happy to just to have placed in this contest . Thanks for putting this on and to the judges .  
David


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!! I got all 3 of my pens in there!! Congrats to all that entered.

To Mike, congrats on the big win, but i have 1 question. Why didnt you show us your 3rd pen, which happens to be the Best Overall Winning pen? You showed us the other 2 but not this one. Why? Did you forget to take pictures of it, or did you just think that is was going to blow everyone out of the water and didnt want to discourage everyone:biggrin: I would love to see the big winning pen. Any chance we could get a glimpse at it? 

Ive already shown my 3 pens in the other thread, but if all would like to see them again i will post them in this thread to.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners and to the folks that had the moxie to send something in, you still won.


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2011)

I just set up a photo album for the contest. Please feel free to upload your photos. Please note the class you entered and what prize you won if any.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, I started it. As I wiped away my tears:crying:


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 25, 2011)

Way to go guys, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all! Those must be some fantastic pens. Please post the pics!


----------



## vallealbert (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.  Maybe someday i will be able to make something that deserves to be entered (much less win!)!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations boys!!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations everyone!

Look out for the segmented section next year!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to those who were chosen.  A big Whoot!! to Mike Redburn, way to represent.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all.

There's some very nice work on these forums, and this is an honor.


----------



## khertzog (Oct 25, 2011)

*Winners Pictures*

Folks, I know all of the participants will be posting their entries as they have an opportunity with much more detail regarding their entry. I have taken the liberty of posting the results pictures of the four categories, the winners of each of the categories group, and the Best of Show. Congratulations to all who participated. Lots of very interesting work!
Best,
Kurt


----------



## RichF (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!  Some very impressive pens to say the least.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to all that entered. Beautiful and imaginative pens everyone!


----------



## JF36 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners. I hope there is another one next year


----------



## Tom D (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to All


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to everyone. There was a lot excellent work submitted.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all the winners ... And you are WINNERS!!!!  

and ... Thanks for providing inspiration to the rest of us by sharing your work and methods here!


----------



## johncrane (Oct 25, 2011)

Well done Congrats to all.


----------



## Pete275 (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic, Congratulations to all of you. Can't wait to see the pics!

Wayne


----------



## JohnU (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats Everyone!  and thanks Jeff, Scott and WTD for allowing this to happen. There were many beautiful works of art submitted and Im sure it wasnt an easy thing to judge.


----------



## Scott (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Kurt, for sharing your great pictures of these pens!

We are already talking about next year, and we will be tweaking this to make it better.  Yes, there will be more advance notice and a longer entry period.  With so many entries, the Casting category will likely be around again, as will the Open Class.  But we may come up with new categories for the other two.  We'll open a discussion on this later.

I have truly enjoyed running this contest!  There were some amazing pens!  I appreciate each of you taking the time to present your best work.

Scott.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 25, 2011)

Everyone did great and everyone is to be commended. With that said.



Scott said:


> With so many entries, the Casting category will likely be around again, as will the Open Class.  But we may come up with new categories for the other two.  We'll open a discussion on this later.
> 
> Scott.



Not saying the other classes don't take time, I know they do, but segmenting can take a ton of time. The only reason I didnt enter, was time. I say keep the categories as they are and increase the time and reassess the following year. That is my $.02


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 25, 2011)

Congratulations to all, clearly it must have been a challenging choice for the judges.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 25, 2011)

Kurt or Scott, when will this issue of Woodturning Design Magazine be on the newstands?

That will be an issue I don't want to miss! 
That's one way we can all say "Thank You" to them for sponsoring the contest!


----------



## mredburn (Oct 25, 2011)

I will probably buy a copy

I should be able to post my photos shortly. I need to hold off a small while but will post them as soon as I can. Thanks for your understanding. Congratulation to all the entrantants both those that won and those that won by entering.  Justin triple congrats to your achievements.


----------



## 1dweeb (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 25, 2011)

This has been a blast. Thank you, Scott, judges and WDM for making this opportunity possbile. It would be fantastic to see all the pens entered. From what I have seen this was a difficult judging task. Way to go for all who entered!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 26, 2011)

What about autographed copies for a premium?


----------



## mredburn (Oct 26, 2011)

Why would we want Eds autograph?  I know he is a popular guy but still.....


----------



## khertzog (Oct 26, 2011)

*WTD Publication*



Lenny said:


> Kurt or Scott, when will this issue of Woodturning Design Magazine be on the newstands?
> 
> That will be an issue I don't want to miss!
> That's one way we can all say "Thank You" to them for sponsoring the contest!



My next deadline is mid November for WTD#37 - June 2012. The contest will be featured in my The Journey from Penturning to Penmaking column in that issue. Can't quote the newstand date but it is earlier than the cover date. Regardless, that is the plan.

Best,
Kurt


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations, all. Well deserved recognition for some awesome pens!!


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 26, 2011)

I really like the idea of Autographed copies!!  We will explore that with the proceeds going back to IAP!!!

Thanks Bruce!!!!!


----------



## CSue (Oct 27, 2011)

You all deserve sincere congratulations!


----------



## dgscott (Oct 28, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## jeff (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll be contacting the winners over this weekend to arrange prize payouts.

Thanks to all for a great contest.

Now, everyone get busy on your ideas for next year. If we double the number of entries, we'll double the prizes!


----------



## Scott (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!  These are the cash prizes being paid out, $100 for each first place, $50 for each second place, and $25 for each third and fourth place.

Also, each first place winner is to receive a one-year subscription to Woodturning Design magazine.

Then for the overall winner, he will get an article about his pen in Woodturning Design magazine, plus one additional prize I haven't mentioned until now!  A special personalized Woodchuck Unitool donated by our own Ken Ferrell (bitshird)!  Thank you Ken!

Congratulations to all who entered this contest, and to those who won.  You are all winners in my book!

And please keep in mind that the Birthday Bash is right around the corner.  Get ready to have some fun and enter some fabulous contests!

Scott.


----------



## bon (Nov 14, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## philipff (Nov 14, 2011)

*Congrats to all winners!*

Bruce Robbins came to our Richmond penturns club meeting last Thursday and brought his winners for us to see.  Amazing!  And, he showed how his kitless wonders of art are made.  More Amazing!  It is just difficult to believe how his talents and artistic flair show up on pens until you actually get to see and handle them  - -  a Joy.  Philip


----------



## CGW-WoodWorks (Nov 14, 2011)

I cant wait to see the winning entries.  Congrats to the winners and thanks to promoters for making this contest happen.  I hope this is an annual thing!

-CGW


----------



## scotian12 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulation to all the winners and participants. I would particularly like to see a picture of David Millers 4th place in the casting category. How would I locate it?  Thanks Darrell Eisner


----------



## David M (Nov 17, 2011)

Darrell , I will try to get some pictures . Have a show this week end , try to do it sunday . Did not take any to post befor it was sent out , but its back now. 
David


----------



## jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

Casting Category winners look good on the front page :biggrin:

Congrats again to JohnU, Buzzzz4, Crickett, and Mudpuppie.

Nice work all!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 27, 2011)

What amazing company to be in! Thanks Jeff!



jeff said:


> Casting Category winners look good on the front page :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats again to JohnU, Buzzzz4, Crickett, and Mudpuppie.
> 
> Nice work all!


----------



## JohnU (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!  Made my day to be displayed with these top notch artists!


----------

